# Sticky  DirecTV App for iPhone v3.0.x: Issues/Discussion



## coolman302003

DIRECTV App for iPhone v3.0.0 is available in the App Store now and through updates on your device.

*New Features: *

• Completely redesigned look and navigation
• New Menu to make browsing your content easier
• New TV Shows section
• New filter capabilities based on where you want to view your programming- on your iPhone or on your TV
• Set your favorite channels in the guide
• Redesigned Info Page for a more visual experience
• New Watch Button that combines all the ways you can watch a program on your iPhone or TV into a single location

*Note:* This will be the last update that supports iOS 5. Future updates will require iOS 6 or later.


----------



## coolman302003

The favorites list also appears to not have a limit to the amount you can add; you do have to go though and setup on the app as it does NOT allow access to the favorites on the receiver. Works very much as the website Guide where you click the Heart icon next to each channel you want added.


----------



## Sixto

Interesting, thanks for posting. Just downloaded.


----------



## Steve

Test searches for either _Big Bang Theory_ or _The Big Bang Theory_ don't find any of the FOX or TBS airings of the show.


----------



## The Merg

*Issue: Guide Filter Sub-Type Resetting*
I went and created My Favorites list and then set the Guide to filter by My Channels: My Favorites. As soon as you go to another menu option (or switch out the app and back in), the filter reverts to My Channels: Guide. This sub-setting to should hold just like the parent setting of whether to use All Channels or My Channels.

- Merg


----------



## cypherx

Looks great. I'm not at home to test on home network though, but I guess they still didn't add a remote control? So I still have to use two apps, DTV iRemote and DirecTV.

Seems like you can find a show in the guide and play it on TV though? Still no menu, list, back, 0 through 9, arrow keys, ch +/-, power, exit, etc...

I like IP remote, even though press and hold doesn't work (like press and hold exit to toggle SD/HD). IP remote is great when you lost the remote, or watching a receiver's output feeding another room.


----------



## peds48

Yup still no remote. Voice control is as close as it gets


----------



## John Strk

Any chance getting an update for the DirecTV Windows Phone App? (last updated in 2012) 

Wrong topic I know but could not find any relevant recent discussions through search. 

Thanks!


----------



## joshjr

Anyone try the new version on a jailbroken iPhone? I don't want to grab the update until I know if it will work or not. Anyone know if the update for the Sunday Ticket app works on a jailbroken iPhone either?


----------



## cypherx

joshjr said:


> Anyone try the new version on a jailbroken iPhone? I don't want to grab the update until I know if it will work or not. Anyone know if the update for the Sunday Ticket app works on a jailbroken iPhone either?


Don't have Sunday Ticket, but the same fix for the previous version of DirecTV iphone app works for this version as well.


----------



## Laxguy

Sixto said:


> Interesting, thanks for posting. Just downloaded.


Same here. Thanks!


----------



## coolman302003

cypherx said:


> Seems like you can find a show in the guide and play it on TV though? Still no menu, list, back, 0 through 9, arrow keys, ch +/-, power, exit, etc...


Correct, IP Control has been added. You select the show or movie and click Watch -> Watch on TV and it changes the channel on the receiver you currently have selected in the settings, very similar to how the third party apps work.

Also, at least on the Genie DVRs anyway, you can select an on demand title from within the app and it will start playing instantly without having to open the playlist and start it manually.


----------



## cypherx

Feels like a lot more clicks to watch live TV on the iPhone. Well the app feels quicker though so that's a plus. Would like quick channel change up / down or the ability to browse the guide (or mini guide of some sort) while watching live TV on the iPhone.

That plus full remote control, plus full playlist management (series, to do, space left indicator, etc) would all be on my wish list. 

I really like the new design though. Takes some getting used to with all these iPhone apps starting to consolidate their navigation into a top left button. It's nice things are getting unified though.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

joshjr said:


> Anyone try the new version on a jailbroken iPhone? I don't want to grab the update until I know if it will work or not. Anyone know if the update for the Sunday Ticket app works on a jailbroken iPhone either?


Both apps work fine with Xcon


----------



## joshjr

peds48 said:


> Both apps work fine with Xcon


Thanks. I updated both apps yesterday and already have xcon. About went nuts last year when I grabbed an update that made the app quit working. The next time I get a new phone (waiting on the next iPhone) it will not be jailbroken.


----------



## peds48

joshjr said:


> The next time I get a new phone (waiting on the next iPhone) it will not be jailbroken.


Yup, I getting tired of instability of JB. Apple is catching up with JB features but there are still a few that Apple needs to fix


----------



## lugnutathome

Getting to watch live was a b*tch kitty. Otherwise Mongo impressed.

Don "a live streaming menu item would be *really" I mean *REALLY* nice" Bolton


----------



## cypherx

Getting to watch live was a b*tch kitty. Otherwise Mongo impressed.

Don "a live streaming menu item would be *really" I mean *REALLY* nice" Bolton


I agree! In addition the ability to browse live streaming channel guide while content is playing. See the new iphone YouTube app for a working example.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Go Beavs

lugnutathome said:


> Getting to watch live was a b*tch kitty. Otherwise Mongo impressed.
> 
> Don "a live streaming menu item would be *really" I mean *REALLY* nice" Bolton


You got your wish Don:

DIRECTV App for iPhone updated to 3.1.006

New: *Live TV streaming added to the menu*. New video player design. New menu button. Graphic updates. Bug fixes and optimizations for iOS7.


----------



## lugnutathome

Yeah that's cool!!!!

But I did since learn I could set guide to only show what could be watched on the iPhone after experimentation so had worked around it.

This does make the app consistent (at least more so) with its iPaid brethren.

Don "nice to know the communication hose is on" Bolton



Go Beavs said:


> You got your wish Don:
> 
> DIRECTV App for iPhone updated to 3.1.006
> 
> New: *Live TV streaming added to the menu*. New video player design. New menu button. Graphic updates. Bug fixes and optimizations for iOS7.


----------



## cypherx

Yeah the live streaming menu is a great improvement! Now only if it didn't stop the audio when going into the info or browsing the guide.

Also a remote control function would be nice as well as full DVR management.



Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Athlon646464

Here's a link to a story with details about the app's new features:

http://www.iclarified.com/34971/directv-iphone-app-gets-new-video-player-design-ios-7-optimizations-and-more


----------



## y2k02c5

are we ever gonna see true directv everywhere OUTSIDE the house ? seriously, the apps are cool and all, but allowing us to watch on the road is what will make this the best app


----------



## Laxguy

For a while now we've had HBO GO and MAX GO available for streaming everywhere, and of course, GenieGo, for an extra cost, gives that flexibility for streaming recorded programs.


----------



## y2k02c5

For a while now we've had HBO GO and MAX GO available for streaming everywhere, and of course, GenieGo, for an extra cost, gives that flexibility for streaming recorded programs.


True, but those are at an additional cost, just like the Sunday ticket app. I love being able to watch the games when out. 

if they can offer true directv everywhere for an additional reasonable cost , I think people would sign up for it.


----------



## peds48

True, but those are at an additional cost, just like the Sunday ticket app. I love being able to watch the games when out. 

if they can offer true directv everywhere for an additional reasonable cost , I think people would sign up for it.
another service that if offered, folks will want DirecTV to give it out for free


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mrdobolina

y2k02c5 said:


> True, but those are at an additional cost, just like the Sunday ticket app. I love being able to watch the games when out.
> 
> if they can offer true directv everywhere for an additional reasonable cost , I think people would sign up for it.


What's reasonable? Are you talking a monthly fee?

A GenieGo is $150, tops. I got mine for $100 and I was still under contract. I hear others have gotten them free. The GenieGo is a one time cost - no additional monthly fee - and you own it. I have had it for about 8 months and have found it has paid for itself already, probably a couple of times over. When we travel we load DVR'd movies onto our iPad for our daughter. Finding Nemo, Tangled. If you try to buy these off of iTunes store they're $15 each to own or $3-$5 to rent for 24 hours, if that option is even available. I've downloaded shows ($2 each) and movies (again anywhere from $3 to $15) to watch while I fly. Now that I can stream OOH, it's another great added feature. I can remotely set a show to record (say, a Blackhawks game on NBCSports) then log in via GenieGo from anywhere and start streaming the game.

Even without the GenieGo, I think DirecTVs Out of Home "DirecTV Everywhere" offering is pretty good. Go into the DirecTV app and look at networks, and then search for Networks you like and shows that you like. I watch Storage Wars (A&E), Pawn Starts (History), a plethora of shows on HGTV, all out of home streamed via DirecTV.

So again, what's reasonable to you? If you are talking a monthly fee of $5, GenieGo pays for itself by saving you this fee in 20 months. And that's just saving the monthly fee. If you buy any shows or movies that you could record on a DVR, well, that's an even shorter payoff period. Plus, DirecTV's current "Everywhere" offering is, essentially, free. You have to pay for service, but it's a nice, free add on service.


----------



## y2k02c5

Sure. An extra 5 bucks a month works for me. As long as I can watch the same channels currently offered. 

That's what I love about my Sunday ticket app. Just drove 8 hrs on Sunday. Mounted my iphone to windshield, fired up Sunday ticket and cruised along. Worked out great!

Btw. Love your screen name.


----------



## mrdobolina

y2k02c5 said:


> Sure. An extra 5 bucks a month works for me. As long as I can watch the same channels currently offered. That's what I love about my Sunday ticket app. Just drove 8 hrs on Sunday. Mounted my iphone to windshield, fired up Sunday ticket and cruised along. Worked out great! Btw. Love your screen name.


1. Please tell me you were a passenger and not the driver. Yikes.

2. Sunday Ticket Max costs an extra $75 ($100?), that's a lot more than $5 per month of service. Add in data caps from your service provider...

3. Thanks. I learned years after first using the screen name that I was spelling it wrong. Oh well.


----------



## y2k02c5

1. Please tell me you were a passenger and not the driver. Yikes.

2. Sunday Ticket Max costs an extra $75 ($100?), that's a lot more than $5 per month of service. Add in data caps from your service provider...

3. Thanks. I learned years after first using the screen name that I was spelling it wrong. Oh well.


1. Yes 
2. I have AT&T unlimited data plan.


----------



## The Merg

The Merg said:


> *Issue: Guide Filter Sub-Type Resetting*
> I went and created My Favorites list and then set the Guide to filter by My Channels: My Favorites. As soon as you go to another menu option (or switch out the app and back in), the filter reverts to My Channels: Guide. This sub-setting to should hold just like the parent setting of whether to use All Channels or My Channels.
> 
> - Merg


This issue still exists in *v3.1.007*.

- Merg


----------



## peds48

V3.2.005 has been released today with the most requested remote control feature finally released, HELL YEAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

:joy:


----------



## The Merg

The Merg said:


> *Issue: Guide Filter Sub-Type Resetting*
> I went and created My Favorites list and then set the Guide to filter by My Channels: My Favorites. As soon as you go to another menu option (or switch out the app and back in), the filter reverts to My Channels: Guide. This sub-setting to should hold just like the parent setting of whether to use All Channels or My Channels.
> 
> - Merg


Still exists in *v3.2.005*.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd

I would LOVE to see the ability to manage our To Do Lists and Series Links from the App... One last thing Directv TV is missing from the Tivo App (aside from making the Main app and Genie Go into one app)


----------



## cypherx

Got the new update. Works great, nice to see some premium channels live streaming.

Only issue I have with remote control is that when I try to control one of my dual feed receivers from my bedroom, it has that big ugly "press and hold exit" message for SD output. But when I press and hold exit on the app, it doesn't really do anything. So I'm still limited to my unreliable IR > RF repeater.

Other than that, it controls other functions.


----------



## JetJam

does not work for a crap on the Samsung Note 3


----------



## Laxguy

Er, well, I am not sure how to interpret your emoticon and hence the meaning of your comment.


----------



## lugnutathome

Well done!

That being said there is a division of functionality with respect to page up/dn and the delete button. In order to page though playlist or guide one must envoke it, toggle to first remote screen, page to wherever, toggle back to the second screen to arrow to a specific row to select. Would be nice to have a paging toggle on that second level screen. 

Just found it a bit clumsy with back and forth acivity but certainly a great accomplishment! Thanks!

Don "phones, tablets, and phablets oh my!" Bolton


----------



## y2k02c5

does not work for a crap on the Samsung Note 3 


Works great on my iphone 5.


----------



## peds48

y2k02c5 said:


> Works great on my iphone 5.


Yup. same here. on my iPhone 5s


----------



## JetJam

sorry my bad, did notice it was just for the iPhone app.
also no thread for Android app 3.2.004


----------



## Steve

peds48 said:


> V3.2.005 has been released today with the most requested remote control feature finally released, HELL YEAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :joy:


Finally remembered to play with this. Very nice, but I have an issue and a couple of suggestions.

After clicking remote, it takes about 20-30 seconds to find my connected DVRs while on my home network.

When selecting GUIDE, MENU or LIST, I'd like to see the ARROW/SELECT screen come up automatically. Ideally, I'd like to be able to swipe up, down, left or right and tap to select, but if we must use the arrows, I think that should be the default display for those functions. Just my .02.

Finally, when in a function where text needs to be entered, like Smart Search, would be great if we could bring up an on-screen keyboard on the iPhone, instead of having to arrow through the bingo board on the TV.


----------



## peds48

Steve said:


> Finally remembered to play with this. Very nice, but I have an issue and a couple of suggestions.
> 
> After clicking remote, it takes about 20-30 seconds to find my connected DVRs while on my home network.
> 
> When selecting GUIDE, MENU or LIST, I'd like to see the ARROW/SELECT screen come up automatically. Ideally, I'd like to be able to swipe up, down, left or right and tap to select, but if we must use the arrows, I think that should be the default display for those functions. Just my .02.
> 
> Finally, when in a function where text needs to be entered, like Smart Search, would be great if we could bring up an on-screen keyboard instead of the bingo board.


Yup, agreed, the implementation is very poor at best, but at least is the beginning

I don't see why they can do something like below. This is the app I use, is called DirectvR


----------



## Steve

I'd rather see the arrows and select button replaced with finger slides, like the apple tv remote app.


----------



## cypherx

Bug:

Channel 3 KYW 3 CBS Philly stated Rudolph the red nose reindeer was on at 9 PM EST. In actuality NCIS was on the TV. Hitting more info on the iPhone app said this program was blacked out. Rudolph the rednosed reindeer blacked out really???

Looking forward to showing it to my daughter. I know it will be on again at some point.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## The Merg

cypherx said:


> Bug:
> 
> Channel 3 KYW 3 CBS Philly stated Rudolph the red nose reindeer was on at 9 PM EST. In actuality NCIS was on the TV. Hitting more info on the iPhone app said this program was blacked out. Rudolph the rednosed reindeer blacked out really???
> 
> Looking forward to showing it to my daughter. I know it will be on again at some point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Is that a bug in the software or an issue with the Guide Data? What did the Guide and Info on the TV say was playing at that time?

- Merg


----------



## cypherx

The Merg said:


> Is that a bug in the software or an issue with the Guide Data? What did the Guide and Info on the TV say was playing at that time?
> 
> - Merg


Only the iPhone app said it was Rudolph the red nose reindeer. On DirecTV itself it said NCIS.


----------



## kram

Re: v3.3.003. DirecTV either needs to release an update that allows users to TURN OFF splash-screen hints or get rid of them altogether. They are nothing but an annoyance, and, after seeing them repeatedly for weeks, are simply infuriating. From a usability perspective, they MUST provide the user with the option to turn them off. I previously contacted them regarding this issue, but received no sensible response. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48

kram said:


> Re: v3.3.003. DirecTV either needs to release an update that allows users to TURN OFF splash-screen hints or get rid of them altogether. They are nothing but an annoyance, and, after seeing them repeatedly for weeks, are simply infuriating. From a usability perspective, they MUST provide the user with the option to turn them off. I previously contacted them regarding this issue, but received no sensible response. Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


not sure what you mean here. I dont have ANY splash screens.

have you tried deleting and reinstalling the app?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cypherx

I get a hint splash screen every time.










I too wish we could turn this off. I checked settings but nothing there. The app takes too long to load and I wish we could eliminate some of these beginning screens to get in faster.


----------



## peds48

have you tried deleting and reinstalling the app, this is not normal


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cypherx

No. I didnt know that's not normal. If its not normal than that is a bug they should fix in the next version. I will try to delete and re-install to see how it behaves.


----------



## peds48

cypherx said:


> No. I didnt know that's not normal. If its not normal than that is a bug they should fix in the next version. I will try to delete and re-install to see how it behaves.


but I dont think is a widespread bug. this was reported one time, by the same user here, and folks who replied said it was not happening to them either. FWIW, it does not happen to my app

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cypherx

Ok deleted, rebooted, reinstalled and logged in. It no longer shows the help splash at every login.

Now the issue is some is the home streaming doesn't work. Palladia for example is greyed out but DIY works. I can control my HR24 or H24 and also see the now playing, so it is communicating on the network.


----------



## Number Six

peds48 said:


> but I dont think is a widespread bug. this was reported one time, by the same user here, and folks who replied said it was not happening to them either. FWIW, it does not happen to my app
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


It's happening to me as well, even with the latest update. Annoying for sure.

I've found the overhaul of the app to be extremely disappointing. My most used feature has always been the browse by channel thing, which formerly was a one-click link off the opening screen, and now is several clicks deep (and initially it's a mystery where it is). And the information on individual program pages seems haphazardly organized; the initial summary doesn't even tell you what channel it's on.

I would gladly take the old version back.


----------



## coolman302003

New update released. This will be the final update for iOS 6 users.

*What's New in Version 3.3.009*

Voice and general bug fixes.
This update supports iOS 6. Future updates will require iOS 7.

Note: iOS 7 is available on the following devices (current as of this post): iPhone 4, iPhone 4S, iPhone 5, iPhone 5S, iPhone 5C, iPod Touch (5th generation), iPad 2, iPad (3rd generation), iPad (4th generation), and iPad Mini (1st generation).


----------



## peds48

coolman302003 said:


> New update released. This will be the final update for iOS 6 users.


if they are any iPhone 3 and 3G users out there, they won't no longer be able to use the app anymore


----------



## coolman302003

New update released.

*What's New in Version 3.3.010*

Fixed issue with video streaming.

This update still supports iOS 6. Future updates will require iOS 7 (per release notes from the previous release).

Note: iOS 7 is available on the following devices (current as of this post): iPhone 4, iPhone 4S, iPhone 5, iPhone 5S, iPhone 5C, iPod Touch (5th generation), iPad 2, iPad (3rd generation), iPad (4th generation), and iPad Mini (1st generation).


----------



## lugnutathome

In the I just need a new toy department. . .

Will this app load and run on a current gen iPod Touch? I have been using an old iPhone4 for watching the Tour de Frace as I move about the house in the AM. (Saving my my current 5s for real work and such) 

With the better screen and the A5 processor (which is slated to go on iOS8 when released) iPaid2 owners will get uplifted to a fifth iOS level. But digress did I. Just seems I would get better service out of the iPod (new toy of course).

I have noted that my iPhones lock up after about an hour or so streaming and require I restart the stream or in one case app to resume. This is consistent on both models I have. Neither of my iPaids (2 or Air) have the issue though st some point they get a dailog box asking if I wish to continue wondering if this is the same code branch sans dialog box on the iPhones.

Anyway the iPod Touch is essentially an iPhone minus the phone network internals so I assume this app should load and run?

Anybody try this already?

Don " I just need a new toy" Bolton


----------



## dennisj00

lugnutathome said:


> In the I just need a new toy department. . .
> 
> Will this app load and run on a current gen iPod Touch? I have been using an old iPhone4 for watching the Tour de Frace as I move about the house in the AM. (Saving my my current 5s for real work and such)
> 
> With the better screen and the A5 processor (which is slated to go on iOS8 when released) iPaid2 owners will get uplifted to a fifth iOS level. But digress did I. Just seems I would get better service out of the iPod (new toy of course).
> 
> I have noted that my iPhones lock up after about an hour or so streaming and require I restart the stream or in one case app to resume. This is consistent on both models I have. Neither of my iPaids (2 or Air) have the issue though st some point they get a dailog box asking if I wish to continue wondering if this is the same code branch sans dialog box on the iPhones.
> 
> Anyway the iPod Touch is essentially an iPhone minus the phone network internals so I assume this app should load and run?
> 
> Anybody try this already?
> 
> Don " I just need a new toy" Bolton


Try it, if you get the the registration screen, you're probably ok. That's the time to decide if you want to burn a license.

And it's been a CRAZY Tour!!


----------



## lugnutathome

Been doing live streaming for the TDF and junk TV today while doing some debugging on Oracle Jobs on my QA Taxware system at work via VPN. Still have two GG licenses up for grabs may try the GG specific app on the iPod. I can shuffle some licenses around come Aug 4 anyhow.

The GG still is inconsistent for in home streaming but its "live-able" but still disappointing sort of. Transcode and downloads though are great!

Don "guess I have to go out and buy a toy soon then" Bolton


----------



## dennisj00

I find killing the multi-task on the iPad works to improve things. . . but then I find that our local PBS station substituted Tavis Smiley for Charlie Rose at midnight last night when I started the iPad at 5 am today to watch Charlie.


----------



## lugnutathome

iPod Touch works great! Same issue though as with the iPhones 4 and 5s after about 40 minutes the stream terminates. Wondering if this is a protective builtin so phone users don't inadvertantly kill their battery? I am using the old iPhone and the iPod Touch as mini TVs so this unexpected termination is frustrating but I am using these far differently than the avarage bear. . .

I need to stopwatch these and see if it is a constant or it is some other condition. Nice feature if the time duration was a user setting either by time or episode ending though. Also should verify if power connected makes issue go away.

GenieGo app on this seemed promising but once it hit lockup it would only free momentarily and relock. Exit and reenter showed GenieGo in use and not accessable. Will play around with this again today.

Don "time to find a pic-a-nick basket" Bolton


----------



## cypherx

I can confirm that on my iPhone 5 that after a long time if streaming, the video will freeze.

I had Bar Rescue on live while making a chicken stir fry dish in the Kitchen. I'm not sure how long it took to freeze, but I was able to prep and cook the meal and start eating it. Right in the beginning of my meal (first few bites) it froze.

It was less than an hour but surely more than 35 minutes.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48

DIRECTV App for iPhone v3.7.006 is available in the App Store now and through updates on your device. 

*New Features: *



> We've made discovering new movies and TV shows even easier. Now you'll see hottest titles at the top of your screen - just tap to watch or record! Plus the additional performance enhancements and bug fixes


----------



## peds48

Still no iPhone 6 or 6 Plus support


----------



## Laxguy

peds48 said:


> DIRECTV App for iPhone v3.7.006 is available in the App Store now and through updates on your device.
> 
> *New Features: *
> 
> _*More PPV movies than you can watch in a month! *_
> 
> (My editing)


Previous version works fine under iOS8.1 downloading update now, but.... Still a problem on 6's?


----------



## peds48

no problem on iPhone 6 or 6 Plus. Is just that the app is not optimized for these devices...


----------



## peds48

DIRECTV® app for iPhone just got updated. It now supports Apple latest gadget, the AppleWatch!

What's New in Version 4.0.106
Now you can now control your connected HD-DVR right from your Apple Watch! 
- Play, pause, rewind, and fast forward Live TV, On Demand and Recorded content.
- Set episode and season recordings.
- Navigate and select options from the on-screen guide, playlist and menu displays on your HD-DVR.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/directv/id307386350?mt=8


----------



## coolman302003

More info: http://www.directv.com/technology/mobile_apps/applewatch

https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4518


----------



## cypherx

The only thing is that its very challenging at times to get a good live stream of HBO when Game of Thrones is on Sunday nights. I know its a real popular show, so I guess the bandwidth from DirecTV cannot always keep up.


----------



## Laxguy

cypherx said:


> The only thing is that its very challenging at times to get a good live stream of HBO when Game of Thrones is on Sunday nights. I know its a real popular show, so I guess the bandwidth from DirecTV cannot always keep up.


Bandwidth supplier: HBO. But I watch via DIRECTV®, on a TV, supplier: DIRECTV via satellite.


----------



## cypherx

There are no closed captions on Game of Thrones on the streaming app either. Regardless of the setting on and CC1 or CC3 selected. Even toggling them off and on again, they do not work at all. Captions used to work, not sure what happened.


----------



## lovswr

cypherx said:


> The only thing is that its very challenging at times to get a good live stream of HBO when Game of Thrones is on Sunday nights. I know its a real popular show, so I guess the bandwidth from DirecTV cannot always keep up.


I wonder if the D* app uses multicasting? .


----------



## Number Six

With the latest update in the last week or so, I *HATE* that the guide listing now defaults to "on iPhone" rather than "on TV," forcing me to change it every time when I'm wanting to set something to record. If anyone knows a way around that ...


----------



## Laxguy

That's strong sentiment for a tiny thing, no? Use a laptop. Use the Guide on the TV. Workarounds.


----------



## flmilkfarmer

I added the Directv widget to my iPhone but when I try to use it what I am watching will pop up for a split second then disappear. The space below DIRECTV will jus become blank or say unable to load. I deleted the app restarted the phone and tried again but same result. Any ideas?


----------



## rbpeirce

I downloaded this app, logged into my VA account and now I can't log out to log into my PA account. How do you do this? I happen to be in PA right now.


----------



## peds48

flmilkfarmer said:


> I added the Directv widget to my iPhone but when I try to use it what I am watching will pop up for a split second then disappear. The space below DIRECTV will jus become blank or say unable to load. I deleted the app restarted the phone and tried again but same result. Any ideas?


Works fine in my iPhone 6 and Apple Watch. Try reseting the DVRs


----------



## peds48

rbpeirce said:


> I downloaded this app, logged into my VA account and now I can't log out to log into my PA account. How do you do this? I happen to be in PA right now.


Go into the settings.app, find DIRECTV and select Clear login @ startup. Flick the switch


----------



## rbpeirce

peds48 said:


> Go into the settings.app, find DIRECTV and select Clear login @ startup. Flick the switch


That works. Thanks. It isn't as nice a being able to log out but it isn't much kore difficult.


----------



## cypherx

Channel surfing on the iphone sucks. All the constant roating the phone. The regular UI does not rotate to landscape mode, and the video window will not rotate to portrait mode. So you are holding the device in landscape to watch video, but you click the X in the corner and now you have to rotate the phone because the UI will not compensate for the way you are holding the device. Pick another channel and again you have to rotate the phone back from portrait to landscape.

I checked and my rotation lock is turned off. Needless to say using this app is a good exercise for the hands.


----------



## peds48

cypherx said:


> Channel surfing on the iphone sucks. All the constant roating the phone. The regular UI does not rotate to landscape mode, and the video window will not rotate to portrait mode. So you are holding the device in landscape to watch video, but you click the X in the corner and now you have to rotate the phone because the UI will not compensate for the way you are holding the device. Pick another channel and again you have to rotate the phone back from portrait to landscape.
> 
> I checked and my rotation lock is turned off. Needless to say using this app is a good exercise for the hands.


#firstworldproblem.....


----------



## djwww98

"Warning Please disable screen recording to continue streaming" What now. This worked fine last week when I used it. Now it won't work. Nothing I've downloaded will play. Every time I try to watch one of the shows I downloaded, it comes up with this notification. I looked through different settings and don't see anything that refers to this. What could they possibly do to make this horrible app any worse?


----------



## machavez00

The app needs updating. the iPhone XR and a Google phone have a "mapping issue" with the registration screen.


----------

